# מתרכסנת



## dukaine

I can't find a source that recognizes this word. It's in reference to a coat

"חום-מהגוני עם שכבת בידוד שמתרכסנת פנימה כשקַר" (from סיפור אהבות by כנרת רוזנבלום)


----------



## elroy

I think it might be a typo for מתלכסנת.  I also think פנימנה should be פנימה.

חום-מהגוני עם שכבת בידוד שמתלכסנת פנימה כשקַר = mahogany brown, with an insulating layer that bends inward when it's cold 

מתלכסנת is usually "slants," but I feel like "bends" sounds better here; there may be a more fitting translation, though.


----------



## ystab

I suppose מתרכסנת from רוכסן - zipper, hence zips up, or something like that.


----------



## dukaine

ystab said:


> I suppose מתרכסנת from רוכסן - zipper, hence zips up, or something like that.


The zipper thing makes sense. You can puf a coat over your shoulders and zip from the inside before putting your arms through.


----------



## dukaine

elroy said:


> I also think פנימנה should be פנימה.


That was my typo. I fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## elroy

I still don't have a clear mental image of this.  Is it saying that you _can_ zip up the insulating layer (or "zip it inward," whatever that would mean) when it gets cold?  In other words, does מתרכסנת refer to a _property_ of the coat's insulating layer ("zippable") as opposed to something it _does_ (automatically)?


----------



## dukaine

Perhaps the insulating layer is removable, and fastens to the inside of the coat by a zipper.


----------



## elroy

Ah, that makes sense!  And I've seen those before.

So in this case it does refer to a property (something that _can_ be done rather than something that automatically happens).


----------



## dukaine

I also see now the Hebrew word for zipper plus the mit- prefix makes the word "zippable", since the mit- prefix indicates something inherent.


----------



## elroy

Not necessarily.  It can also refer to an action; for example, הוא מתנצל, "he apologizes," or הוא מתקשר, "he gets in touch," etc.  It depends on the context.  What we can say is that it _can_ map onto the English suffix _-able_ (or _-ible_), as this example shows.


----------



## dukaine

I'm aware that there are multiple indications for mit-. The one I mentioned was the most applicable. Hitpael verbs in general stand alone and need prepositions to further clarify what the verb is doing, which goes back to the idea of inherence (if that's a word).


----------

